# Bailey #3 (Stanley) Plane - How old?



## FoxMountainWoods (Apr 25, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows a way of telling the age of a Stanley Bailey #3 plane. It says Stanley on the lever cap and Bailey #3 on the toe and looks to be in fairly good condition but definitely older - black instead of the modern blue color. I just don`t know how to tell how old it is. Either way, it is for sale for 35$ - I suspect that the blade and chip breaker and lever cap are off of a newer plane, because the plane body itself looks more "aged" (ie tarnished). Is that a good price for a #3 Bailey?
I recently refinished my grandfather's jointer plane and am looking for a next project!
Thanks!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's an okay price if all the parts are there and in working order.

Here is a good place for dating these. You just answer the questions as asked:

http://hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/type_study.php

To start, click on the purple box that says "Date another plane".


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

The type study link above will help you out. Sounds to me like 30s or later on the plane. Lever cap could be original but chromed. Any chance you have some photos?


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

I suggest reading Patrick Leach's Blood and Gore. Just do a Google Search and it will pop up for an online read It's a fascinating and comprehensive guide to Stanley planes.

langski93


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html
Patrick Leach's Blood and Gore link above.


----------

